# Trovoada e Raios/Descargas eléctricas/Relâmpagos



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2007 às 18:26)

*Em torno da noção de TROVOADA*​
Uma trovoada consiste num conjunto de fenómenos intensos associados a cumulonimbus: relâmpagos, trovões, rajadas de vento, inundações, granizo e, possivelmente, tornados.
Para uma trovoada se formar é necessário que exista elevação de ar húmido numa atmosfera instável. A atmosfera fica instável quando as condições são tais que uma bolha de ar quente em ascensão pode continuar a subir porque continua mais quente do que o ar ambiente. (A elevação do ar quente é um mecanismo que tenta restabelecer a estabilidade. Do mesmo modo, o ar mais frio tende a descer e a afundar-se enquanto se mantiver mais frio do que o ar na sua vizinhança.) Se elevação de ar é suficientemente forte, o ar arrefece (adiabaticamente) até temperaturas abaixo do ponto de orvalho e condensa, libertando calor latente que promove a elevação do ar e «alimenta» a trovoada. Formam-se cumulonimbus isolados com grande desenvolvimento vertical (podendo ir até 10 ou 18 mil metros de altitude) alimentado pelas correntes ascendentes de ar.
As trovoadas podem-se formar no interior das massas de ar (a partir da elevação do ar por convecção - comum em terra nas tarde de Verão - quando o aquecimento da superfície atinge o seu pico - e sobre o mar nas madrugadas de inverno, quando as águas estão relativamente quentes); por efeito orográfico - (a barlavento das grandes montanhas) ou estar associadas a frentes - sendo mais intensas no caso das frentes frias.
As trovoadas mais fortes são geradas quando ar quente e húmido sobe rapidamente, com velocidades que podem chegar aos 160 km por hora, até altitudes mais elevadas e mais frias. Em cada momento há na ordem de 2000 trovoadas em progresso sobre a superfície da Terra. Os relâmpagos surgem quando as partículas de gelo ou neve de uma nuvem começam a cair de grande altitude em direcção à superfície e correspondem à libertação de energia devida à diferença de carga entre as partículas.
Qual a origem do trovão? Os trovões são o ruído que os relâmpagos fazem quando atravessam o ar. Durante uma trovoada geram-se descargas eléctricas para equilibrar a diferença de potencial entre o topo da nuvem (cargas positivas), a base da nuvem (cargas negativas) e o solo (carga positiva). A atmosfera funciona como isolador entre a nuvem e o solo. Quando a energia envolvida numa tempestade ultrapassa a resistência do ar, gera-se uma descarga entre o pólos de carga oposta. Esta descarga é caracterizada por um raio com temperaturas elevadas que aquecem o ar à sua passagem. O rápido aumento da pressão e temperatura fazem expandir violentamente o ar envolvente ao raio a velocidades superiores às do som, gerando-se uma onda de choque. O ribombar posterior a um trovão é conseguido pelo eco da onda de choque nas altas camadas da atmosfera e na geografia envolvente.
Nas proximidades do ponto de contacto do raio com o solo regista-se um nível sonoro de 120 dB. A proximidade do trovão pode produzir surdez temporária e até mesmo rotura da membrana do tímpano e consequentemente, surdez permanente.
Como saber a distância da trovoada? Uma vez que o som e a luz se deslocam através da atmosfera a velocidades muito diferentes, pode estimar-se a distância da trovoada através da diferença de tempo entre o relâmpago (luz) e o trovão (som). A velocidade do som é de aproximadamente 332 m/s. A velocidade da luz é tão elevada (± 300 000 km/s) que pode ser ignorada nesta aproximação. Portanto, a trovoada estará a 1 km de distância por cada 3 segundos que passem entre o relâmpago e o trovão.
A vida de uma trovoada - Na vida de uma trovoada ordinária (formada por convecção a partir de uma massa de ar) estão usualmente presentes 3 fases (cada uma durante tipicamente de 15 a 30 minutos):
a) Nascimento: as correntes ascendentes de ar levam à formação de cumulonimbus. Surgem as primeiras cargas de água mas ainda não ocorrem relâmpagos. No topo da nuvem o processo de crescimento de cristais de gelo começa a produzir grandes partículas de precipitação.
b) Maturidade: o crescimento vertical atinge o seu máximo e os topos das nuvens ficam achatados com a forma característica de uma bigorna. Usualmente isto dá-se quando o ar ascendente encontra uma inversão de temperatura estável (por exemplo, o ar mais quente da tropopausa). Os ventos predominantes em altitude começam a espalhar cirros a partir do topo das nuvens. As bases dianteiras ficam mais baixas e os relâmpagos começam a ocorrer em toda a extensão das nuvens. No interior das nuvens a turbulência é intensa e irregular, com equilíbrio entre correntes ascendentes e descendentes. O peso das partículas de precipitação já é suficiente para contrariar as correntes ascendentes e começam a cair, arrastando o ar em volta consigo. À medida que as partículas de precipitação caiem nas regiões mais quentes da nuvem, há ar seco do ambiente que entra na nuvem e pode originar a evaporação dessas partículas. A evaporação esfria o ar, tornando-o mais denso e «pesado». É todo este ar frio que cai através da nuvem com a precipitação que forma a corrente descendente de ar que, quando bate na superfície se pode espalhar, formando uma frente de rajada que vai deslocando e substituindo o ar mais quente da superfície. Nesta fase a trovoada produz ventos fortes, relâmpagos e precipitação forte.
c) Dissipação: as nuvens começam-se a espalhar para os lados, em camadas. E as correntes frias descendentes tornam-se predominantes. O ar frio substitui o ar mais quente da superfície, «desligando» os movimentos ascendentes dentro da trovoada. Nesta fase já só há correntes descendentes fracas e fraca precipitação. Sobram apenas muitos altostratus e cirrostratus que podem até contribuir, com a sua sombra, para diminuir o aquecimento da superfície.

Fonte: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Mai 2007 às 02:09)

*Trovoadas*

Olá, sou novo aqui

Desde muito novo que me interesso por fenómenos metereológicos.

O fenómeno mais espectacular é, sem dúvida, uma trovoada, especialmente à noite; mas também é perigosa.  

A núvem que é capaz de produzir descargas elétricas é o cumulonimbus.

Todos os cumulonimbos produzem, necessariamente, trovoadas? 

Quais as conduições mais favoráveis para que um cumulonimbo, já formado, esteja fortemente electrizado? Tem a ver com o seu desenvolvimento vertical, com a entrada do seu topo de cristais de gelo na estratosfera, onde pode colher as cargas do vento solar? 

Ou são as fortes correntes de ar verticais que promovem a electrização da núvem?

Um cumulonimbus calvus produz trovoada?

Há mais tipos de núvem que possam produzir trovoadas?

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## Minho (19 Mai 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Trovoadas - dúvidas*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, sou novo aqui
> 
> Desde muito novo que me interesso por fenómenos metereológicos.
> 
> ...



Viva Relâmpago!  

Sejas bem-vindo ao Fórum. Se quiseres podes fazer uma breve apresentação sobre ti neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=34857#post34857


Quanto à tua pergunta, não sou um expert em trovoadas mas pelo que sei o mecanismo de formação das cargas eléctricas nas trovoadas ainda não está bem explicado.
Neste link http://html.rincondelvago.com/tormentas-electricas.html tens uma extensa mas comprensível explicação sobre as trovoadas. Está em castelhano se tiveres dúvidas nalguma palavra diz  

Mas já que vejo que és um aficionado das Trovoadas deixo-te aqui um link sobre um fenómenos de difícil observação associado às trovoadas que não sei se já ouviste falar: 

*Sprites*, *Blue jets*,  *Elves*

http://elf.gi.alaska.edu/sprites.html
http://sky-fire.tv/index.cgi/spritesbluejetselves.html


Filme de um Sprite:
http://elf.gi.alaska.edu/movies/wf3541.mpg

Filme de um Blue Jet:
http://elf.gi.alaska.edu/movies/output.mpg



Observa neste video uma trovoada enorme sobre a Argentina filmada desde a Space Shuttle. Olha para o canto superior direito por cima das nuvens de trovoada. Podes ver uns pequenos flashes que são Sprites.

http://www.ghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/movies/argentina.mpg


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Trovoadas - dúvidas*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, sou novo aqui
> Desde muito novo que me interesso por fenómenos metereológicos.



Bem-vindo. Vieste dar ao lugar certo. Apresenta-te no tópico que o Minho indicou, se quiseres claro.



Relâmpago disse:


> A núvem que é capaz de produzir descargas elétricas é o cumulonimbus.
> Todos os cumulonimbos produzem, necessariamente, trovoadas?



Não tenho a certeza absoluta, mas posso mais tarde pesquisar se será assim. Mas penso que em teoria não tem necessáriamente que produzir descargas eléctricas. Penso que haverá Cb's que acabam por não produzir descargas e eu pessoalmente já vi Cb's na região de Lisboa que apenas produziram uma ou outra decarga eléctrica muito isolada. Por norma, produzem descargas, pois aquilo que produz o Cb é a mesma coisa que provoca as descargas. Mas acho que ninguém pode garantir que um Cb produza sempre descargas, pois apesar das condições de uma e outra coisa estarem intimamente ligadas, são apesar de tudo, diferentes.



Relâmpago disse:


> Quais as conduições mais favoráveis para que um cumulonimbo, já formado, esteja fortemente electrizado? Tem a ver com o seu desenvolvimento vertical, com a entrada do seu topo de cristais de gelo na estratosfera, onde pode colher as cargas do vento solar?
> Ou são as fortes correntes de ar verticais que promovem a electrização da núvem?



Tem a ver com o seu desenvolvimento vertical, convecção, etc, isso é a parte conhecida, e quanto maior esse desenvolvimento e mais rápido for, maiores serão as descargas. A parte do vento solar, penso que serão outro tipo de descargas eléctricas ainda um pouco desconhecidas, que aparentemente não tem relacção com estas provocadas pelo desenvolvimento vertical. Acho que são assuntos diferentes.



Relâmpago disse:


> Um cumulonimbus calvus produz trovoada?



Sim. Um Cb só por si é uma nuvem com forte desenvolvimento vertical, de camadas baixas até às altas. Um Calvus é Cb que não chegou à sua etapa final, ou seja, chegar à Estratosfera, onde uma vez chegado é um Cb Incus, com a forma típica e usual da bigorna ou cogumelo. Mas um Calvos já é uma nuvem consideravelmente alta, mais do que capaz de provocar fortes trovoadas.

Olhando para o que se passou hoje em Portugal por exemplo, penso que por causa do vento ou outras condições, nenhum dos Cb's atingiu a sua fase máxima, muito provavelmente eram exactamente Cb's Calvos, mas produziram ainda assim um número razoável de descargas eléctricas, mas longe por exemplo do CB's no Alentejo que ainda há pouco tempo acompanhámos aqui no forum  e que eram Cb Incus, visiveis a 150 km's, e que produziram uma quantidade brutal (centenas) de descargas eléctricas em curtos espaços de tempo.



Relâmpago disse:


> Há mais tipos de núvem que possam produzir trovoadas?



Volto a dizer que não tenho a certeza absoluta. Mas penso que não, penso que para existir actividade eléctrica é necessário nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, por mais fracas que sejam. Muitas vezes assistimos a trovoadas com nebulosidade muito alargada e aparentemente não vislumbramos Cumulonimbus, mas nós não os vemos, mas eles geralmente estão lá, acima do tecto de nuvens mais baixas.

Com o tempo, e isto é da minha experiência pessoal, ao acompanhar os CB's no satélite e no radar, acabei por relacionar a forte actividade eléctrica com a forma compacta, lenta e alta com que as células se vão desenvolvendo no satélite e no radar. Por exemplo hoje eu não vi esse tipo de evolução.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Mai 2007 às 02:58)

*Re: Trovoadas - dúvidas*

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

Sem relâmpagos, a vida na Terra não seria possível. Foi a partir deles que se criaram as primeiras moléculas contendo ADN. É também a partir deles que se forma o nitrato de amónio, um fertilizante.

É curioso como este fenómeno tem tanto a ver connosco. Tão belo, quão perigoso e, também, útil.

Tentei fotografar relâmpagos... com uma câmara sem posição B 

Agora tenho uma que tem a posição B. Assim que se proporcione e as tenha, mostro-as aqui. Não vai ser fácil, pois Portugal é um país onde as trvoadas não são assim tão frequentes e tão fortes como nos EUA, por exemplo.

Um abraço.

http://www.skyflashes.com/Weekly-Apr30-2.html


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: Trovoadas - dúvidas*



Relâmpago disse:


> Não vai ser fácil, pois Portugal é um país onde as trvoadas não são assim tão frequentes e tão fortes como nos EUA, por exemplo.



Sim, os EUA são um país excelente. Mas há zonas ainda melhores.

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico sobre a distribuição mundial.

E já que gostas de trovoada, vê também este post do Gerofil ou estas fantásticas fotografias duma trovoada na Madeira. 

Para finalizar um video:


----------



## TigoStreets (13 Jul 2007 às 23:11)

*"Trovões Secos"??*

Bem, já não é a primeira vez que acontece...mas porquê?

Hoje, estava na piscina, com céu limpo, e de repente, houve-se um trovão. Tal e qual como numa trovoada!

Porque é que fenómenos como este acontecem?


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



TigoStreets disse:


> Bem, já não é a primeira vez que acontece...mas porquê?
> Hoje, estava na piscina, com céu limpo, e de repente, houve-se um trovão. Tal e qual como numa trovoada!
> Porque é que fenómenos como este acontecem?



Porque não foi nenhum trovão  Não há qualquer registo de uma descarga nos sitios do costume.

Deve ter sido outra coisa qualquer. Podem ter sido muitas coisas, desde uma explosão de dinamite numas obras até a um meteorito


----------



## TigoStreets (14 Jul 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*

Também não poderia haver descargas, porque o ceu estava limpo...mas o som foi muito familiar...é que li um artigo sobre "trovões secos" num site dos EUA, mas pronto...tentarei descobrir que raio de barulho foi aquele


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2007 às 01:21)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



TigoStreets disse:


> Também não poderia haver descargas, porque o ceu estava limpo...mas o som foi muito familiar...é que li um artigo sobre "trovões secos" num site dos EUA, mas pronto...tentarei descobrir que raio de barulho foi aquele



O artigo que leste não seria sobre trovoadas secas ? Mesmo as trovoadas secas tem sido assunto polémico, carregado de imensas inverdades. 

Mas no teu caso, como bem disseste, com céu limpo, não há milagres. Quanto ao som ser familiar, eu tambem já passei por essas situações, e aí na Covilhã com zonas montanhosas próximas, não me admira nada que fosse uma qualquer explosão numa mina ou para partir a pedra na abertura duma estrada, etc. 
Pode haver uma variedade enorme de explicações. Afinal o trovão é apenas o barulho duma explosão. E agora que falo nisto, uma vez num festival aéreo assisti a uma exibição duns caças que a certa altura provocaram um som de "rasgar" que a mim me era familiar duma descarga muito próxima a que uma vez assisti, e neste caso concreto, não tinham nada a ver uma coisa com outra.


----------



## TigoStreets (14 Jul 2007 às 01:23)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*

Ok...Obrigado!


----------



## Rogério Martins (14 Jul 2007 às 09:51)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



Vince disse:


> O artigo que leste não seria sobre trovoadas secas ? Mesmo as trovoadas secas tem sido assunto polémico, carregado de imensas inverdades.
> 
> Mas no teu caso, como bem disseste, com céu limpo, não há milagres. Quanto ao som ser familiar, eu tambem já passei por essas situações, e aí na Covilhã com zonas montanhosas próximas, não me admira nada que fosse uma qualquer explosão numa mina ou para partir a pedra na abertura duma estrada, etc.
> Pode haver uma variedade enorme de explicações. Afinal o trovão é apenas o barulho duma explosão. E agora que falo nisto, uma vez num festival aéreo assisti a uma exibição duns caças que a certa altura provocaram um som de "rasgar" que a mim me era familiar duma descarga muito próxima a que uma vez assisti, e neste caso concreto, não tinham nada a ver uma coisa com outra.



Observei aqui o topico e devo dizer que o Vince tem toda a razao, o que tu leste fala sim dum fenomeno que acontece e muito, sboretudo nas regioes do interior e nomeadamente durante o Verão, em que praticamente nao ocorre precipitação. Mas agora fiquei tbm na minha duvida, porque é que dizes que as trovoadas secas tem sido carregado de imensas inverdades? Essa fiquei completamente à nora Vince! 
Hasta!


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2007 às 12:36)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



Rogério Martins disse:


> Mas agora fiquei tbm na minha duvida, porque é que dizes que as trovoadas secas tem sido carregado de imensas inverdades? Essa fiquei completamente à nora Vince!
> Hasta!



Porque o termo trovoada seca é um termo popular, muitas vezes mal usado, ou seja, muitas vezes diz-se trovoada seca porque ela não provocou precipitação localmente, mas por acaso até provocou mesmo ali ao lado.

E mesmo quando não ocorre precipitação de todo, não quer dizer que ela não exista, simplesmente não chega à superficie. Por isso é que aquilo que na giria popular se chama de trovoadas secas ocorre geralmente no Verão, mas a água e gelo está lá como noutras trovoadas quaisquer doutras alturas do ano. Simplesmente evapora antes de chegar ao chão.

A formação e o movimento do gelo ou água dentro dum CB  é fundamental para haver carga eléctrica, logo, cientificamente, nenhuma trovoada é seca. O que não quer dizer que haja uma lógica correcta na expressão "trovoada seca". Há sim, geralmente associamos a trovoadas potentes de Verão, porque o que se passa é que todo o processo de formação de gelo, queda e colisão do mesmo entre si e respectiva evaporação rápida, tudo isso ocorre de forma muito acelerada, libertando mais energia e de forma mais rápida do que noutro tipo de trovoadas.


----------



## TigoStreets (14 Jul 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*

Sim, isso é verdade e já sabe que, tecnicamente não existe nenhuma trovoada seca. 

Segundo o que sei, é raro uma trovoada formar-se e não produzir chuva. Mas, lá está, a chuva que cai nunca chega a tocar o solo. Isto, sim, acho eu é uma trovoada seca. E acontecem com mais frequência nas regiões do interior do país onde o ar perto da superfície é extremamente seco e as bases dos cumulonimbus são altas em altitude. Por isso, acho que estas trovoadas produzem a mesma chuva e granizo, mas uma vez que as gotas de água saem da nuvem, evaporam-se à medida que descem. 

Será que o que eu disse está correcto?


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 14:34)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



Vince disse:


> O artigo que leste não seria sobre trovoadas secas ? Mesmo as trovoadas secas tem sido assunto polémico, carregado de imensas inverdades.
> 
> Mas no teu caso, como bem disseste, com céu limpo, não há milagres. Quanto ao som ser familiar, eu tambem já passei por essas situações, e aí na Covilhã com zonas montanhosas próximas, não me admira nada que fosse uma qualquer explosão numa mina ou para partir a pedra na abertura duma estrada, etc.
> Pode haver uma variedade enorme de explicações. Afinal o trovão é apenas o barulho duma explosão. E agora que falo nisto, uma vez num festival aéreo assisti a uma exibição duns caças que a certa altura provocaram um som de "rasgar" que a mim me era familiar duma descarga muito próxima a que uma vez assisti, e neste caso concreto, não tinham nada a ver uma coisa com outra.



Também me veio a ideia que poderá ter sido um avião...
Não houve registos de algum caça ter passado por "acidente" a barreira do som?  Esse barulho é praticamente igual ao de um trovão...


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 00:30)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



TigoStreets disse:


> Sim, isso é verdade e já sabe que, tecnicamente não existe nenhuma trovoada seca.
> 
> Segundo o que sei, é raro uma trovoada formar-se e não produzir chuva. Mas, lá está, a chuva que cai nunca chega a tocar o solo. Isto, sim, acho eu é uma trovoada seca. E acontecem com mais frequência nas regiões do interior do país onde o ar perto da superfície é extremamente seco e as bases dos cumulonimbus são altas em altitude. Por isso, acho que estas trovoadas produzem a mesma chuva e granizo, mas uma vez que as gotas de água saem da nuvem, evaporam-se à medida que descem.
> 
> Será que o que eu disse está correcto?



Durante o desenvolvimento de um comuluninbus habitualmente não ocorre precipitação porque esta é retida pela corrente ascendente e as colisões entre elas criam as cargas electricas, negativas no granizo e positivas nos cristais de gelo; ai permanece até o seu peso não ser suportado pela corrente ascendente caindo sob a forma de chuva ou granizo. Se a corrente ascendente for muito forte pode as gotas de água ou granizo serem apanhadas pela corrente e engrossar a saraiva que acabará por cair de forma intensa. 
Se ao passar perto de nós um cumuluninbus estiver no seu desenvolvimento, ou a corrente ascendente ser muito forte, pode passar por nós sem deixar precipitação e podemos ter "trovões secos"...


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jul 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*

Olá, boa noite a todos

O que se passa, creio eu, nas trovoadas ditas "secas" de verão é que as bases das núvens estão a uma altitude considerável, ao contrário das trovoadas de inverno, cujas bases podem estar a 500 m ou menos.

Bem, aqui está um vídeo bonito de uma valente trovoada em Itália. Não sei se há  truque de imagem (bem, parece haver repetições... ). Mesmo assim, o espectáculo é impressionantes 


Edit: Só acho estranho uma coisa: as descargas só se dão abaixo de uma determinada linha, sem haver nada ao nível do que parece ser o topo da núvem, nem iluminado fica, como seria de esperar (isto lá mais para o fim do vídeo)


----------



## ACalado (23 Jul 2007 às 03:06)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, boa noite a todos
> 
> O que se passa, creio eu, nas trovoadas ditas "secas" de verão é que as bases das núvens estão a uma altitude considerável, ao contrário das trovoadas de inverno, cujas bases podem estar a 500 m ou menos.
> 
> ...


bom vídeo  por acaso ao ver tb reparei nessa situação nao e muito normal não se ver actividade já nem digo no topo mas no meio da nuvem


----------



## Rogério Martins (23 Jul 2007 às 09:01)

*Re: "Trovões Secos"??*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, boa noite a todos
> 
> O que se passa, creio eu, nas trovoadas ditas "secas" de verão é que as bases das núvens estão a uma altitude considerável, ao contrário das trovoadas de inverno, cujas bases podem estar a 500 m ou menos.
> 
> ...



Ganda video.....faz-me lembrar aquelas que apanhei em Reguengos....tal e qual assim como o video demonstra! saudades
Hasta


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Set 2007 às 03:39)

*Descargas positivas e negativas*

Olá a todos

Estive a consultar umas estatísticas de uns mapas do IM relativamente a trovoadas. Lá dizia-se que entre x e y horas tinha havido umas tantas descargas positivas e bastantes mais negativas. 
O que quer isto dizer ao certo? Descargas positivas são as que são provenientes das partes altas do Cb e as negativas da base?

Obrigado

Um abraço


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Descargas positivas e negativas*

na wikipedia encontras as respostas para as tuas duvidas, ta mt bem explicado

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raio_(meteorologia)


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 11:15)

*Re: Descargas positivas e negativas*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Estive a consultar umas estatísticas de uns mapas do IM relativamente a trovoadas. Lá dizia-se que entre x e y horas tinha havido umas tantas descargas positivas e bastantes mais negativas.
> O que quer isto dizer ao certo? Descargas positivas são as que são provenientes das partes altas do Cb e as negativas da base?
> ...



Olá Relâmpago, o link que a Mocha é um bom ponto de partida, consulta também a secção didáctica do IM relativamente a trovoadas onde a polaridade está muito bem explicada.

*Conhecer e Aprender com a Meteorologia e Climatologia: Trovoada*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/fenom_meteorologico/trovoada.html

E se te desenrascas bem em inglês deixo também versão inglesa da Wikipedia que é mais rica em pormenores que a versão portuguesa, bem como um artigo da NOAA.

*Positive lightning*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning#Positive_lightning

*The Positive and Negative Side of Lightning*
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jetstream/lightning/positive.htm

*Positive and Negative Lightning*
http://www.weatherimagery.com/blog/positive-negative-lightning/

*
Tormentas eléctricas*
http://html.rincondelvago.com/tormentas-electricas.html


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2007 às 02:11)

*Re: Descargas positivas e negativas*

Olá

Obrigado Vince e também mocha pela documentação.

Parece que temos assistido, estes últimos dias, para a região de Lisboa, a trovoadas diárias para o fim da tarde/princípio da noite. Esta noite observei um fenómeno estranho (?): estando a observar o céu, abundante em ralâmpagos, vários horizontais e ramificados, mesmo por cima de mim, aos quais não esteve associado qualquer trovão - ou trovão longínquo bastante tempo depois (tive pena em não ter uma câmara para os filmar). Porque razão isto se deu? Relâmpagos nas partes altas das núvens, a mais de 10 km de altitude, longe para se ouvir o som da descarga?

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 17:13)

*Re: Descargas positivas e negativas*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> Esta noite observei um fenómeno estranho (?): estando a observar o céu, abundante em ralâmpagos, vários horizontais e ramificados, mesmo por cima de mim, aos quais não esteve associado qualquer trovão - ou trovão longínquo bastante tempo depois (tive pena em não ter uma câmara para os filmar). Porque razão isto se deu? Relâmpagos nas partes altas das núvens, a mais de 10 km de altitude, longe para se ouvir o som da descarga?



Acho que todos nós que observamos com atenção uma boa trovoada acabamos uma ou várias vezes na vida presenciar isso, de raios aparentemente sem som/trovão. Acho que é fácil de perceber que é impossível haver raios sem som. Pelo que se não ouvirmos o trovão podem ter acontecido variadas coisas nesse processo. 

Para encontrar respostas para isto é preciso esquecer um pouco a meteorologia e as trovoadas, e olhar para a fisica do som. 

As ondas de som são vibrações que se propagam de molécula para molécula, quer seja no meio gasoso como o ar, ou em sólidos e liquidos. Por exemplo no vácuo não há propagação de som, devido à ausência de moléculas. E finalmente temos as várias propriedades do som, como a reflexão, refracção, difracção e ressonância.

Tendo em conta essa realidade é fácil entender que numa situação de trovoada sendo o ar, meio de propagação, tão instável e sujeito a tantos factores, como a temperatura ou o vento por exemplo, é natural que a propagação do som tenha comportamentos diferentes conforme a dinâmica e natureza desse meio, não esquecendo também todo o meio envolvente onde nós nos encontramos.

Num trovoada todos nós estamos perfeitamente familiarizados com várias propriedades do som, como a reverberação, ou seja, o conhecido eco, a ressonância, quando o som entra por exemplo em vales de montanhas ou mesmo num bairro e é muito ampliado. Há outras propriedades que estão sempre a ocorrer mas que nós não conseguimos identificar fácilmente, como a reflexão e a refracção. Esta última por exemplo, quando a onda de som ao se propagar muda de meio de propagação dá-se a refracção, mudando de direcção. Entre massas de ar a temperaturas diferentes, apesar do meio continuar a ser o ar e ser gasoso, dá-se na mesma a refracção devido à diferença de temperatura e respectiva densidade do ar, mudando assim o som de direcção.

A temperatura do ar tem muita influência na propagação do som. Não é por acaso que nós à noite ou madrugada se formos para uma varanda ouvimos sons muito mais longínquos do que de dia. Ou que temos insónias por causa do baralho de automóveis numa estrada vizinha e que durante o dia nem damos por eles. Ou que conseguimos ouvir muito mais longe se estivermos num descampado de Bragança numa manhã fria de Inverno do que num descampado no Alentejo numa tarde quente de Verão.

No teu caso, é impossível saber o que aconteceu. Mas seguramente foi uma destas coisas, ou a conjugação de várias delas.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: Descargas positivas e negativas*

Olá Vince

Excelente explicação. Se me permites junto um factor mais: o da potência da descarga. Se eu provocar um curto-circuito numa bateria de 12 V de 70 Ah, por exemplo, ouve-se um cripitar bastante violento; se provocar um curto circuito com uma bateria com os mesmos 12 V, mas com 500 mAh, o som é muito pouco audível. Isto terá a ver com o aquecimento do canal de ar à volta da descarga. Tudo somado com o que descreveste explica o porquê desta situação singular: a ausência de trovão. 

Um abraço.


----------



## jpaulov (20 Dez 2007 às 16:11)

*Trovoada: Sentido de deslocação dos raios*

Uma dúvida (pelo menos para mim) que talvez possa gerar alguma discussão:

É frequente ouvirmos dizer que "caiu um raio!..." de facto, tenho ideia que o fenómeno das descargas eléctricas pode ocorrer nos dois sentidos, assim como de núvem para núvem...agora, quais são mais frequentes, os raios(descargas eléctricas) com sentido da terra para as núvens ou o contrário?

Que factores é que podem influênciar a criação dos campos eléctricos que dão origem às descargas?

É perfeitamente aceite, cientificamente, que o sentido de uma descarga eléctrica é de um campo eléctrico positivo para o negativo?

...é isso, desculpem a ignorância e se por acaso estou a dizer alguma "baboseira"!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

*Re: Trovoada: Sentido de deslocação dos raios*



Naevo disse:


> Uma dúvida (pelo menos para mim) que talvez possa gerar alguma discussão:
> 
> É frequente ouvirmos dizer que "caiu um raio!..." de facto, tenho ideia que o fenómeno das descargas eléctricas pode ocorrer nos dois sentidos, assim como de núvem para núvem...agora, quais são mais frequentes, os raios(descargas eléctricas) com sentido da terra para as núvens ou o contrário?
> 
> ...



Ante de mais bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. Afinal á muitos Brigantinos interessados em meteorologia e climatologia. Era bom que os novos membros passassem pelo tópico das apresentações. Relativamente a Bragança e visto existirem muitos membros temos de actualizar o mapa das localizações dentro da cidade, para melhor percebermos qual a origem dos registos.


No que diz respeito a este tópico deixo aqui dois links que penso ajudarem a esclarecer as dúvidas colocadas.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/fenom_meteorologico/trovoada.html

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raios


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 15:18)

Boas pessoal.

Ontem, entre as 22e30 e 23h00, caiu intensa trovoada, na zona noroeste do concelho de Mafra(perto da praia da Ribeira d´ilhas), presenciei poderosos relâmpagos. Gostava de saber o que representa este valor, e se é comum ou não, valores desta ordem.
Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 15:23)

Isso é a energia libertada pelo raio, em quiloamperes. O menos e o mais representam os polos, como deve ser óbvio, a sua intensidade é maior quanto maior for o número, ou seja, se o número for maior, mais probabilidade tem de fazer por exemplo uma central eléctrica disparar, ou até queimar coisas em casa. Acho que 247 kAmp são 247000 volts, portanto ainda foi intensa.
Aqui ontem caiu uma de 108 kAmp, e houve problemas nalguns sítios. Aqui em casa a luz ficou a piscar imenso tempo. Há até mais fortes, mas isso depende de como as centrais filtrem a corrente.


----------



## CptRena (10 Mar 2013 às 16:14)

Boas jonas

Esse valor representa a corrente da descarga eléctrica e, por isso é que vem representado pela unidade Ampere.
Nesse caso serão 247300A (amperes) de corrente que passaram entre a nuvem e o solo no canal ionizado pela grande diferença de potencial (volts).

Na página das DEA tem lá um link com alguma informação:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/observacao.remota/index.html?page=dea.xml

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/observar.tempo/index.jsp?page=trovoada.xml


E depois há sempre o Google e a Wikipedia 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning#Ground-to-cloud


Na Wikipedia tem assim:

"An average bolt of negative lightning carries an electric current of 30,000 amperes (30 kA) [...]"

Traduzindo:

Um raio, de polaridade negativa, em média, transporta uma corrrente de 30000A.

Sendo assim, esse está claramente superior à média, deve ter sido um valente raio.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2013 às 16:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso é a energia libertada pelo raio, em quiloamperes. O menos e o mais representam os polos, como deve ser óbvio, a sua intensidade é maior quanto maior for o número, ou seja, se o número for maior, mais probabilidade tem de fazer por exemplo uma central eléctrica disparar, ou até queimar coisas em casa. Acho que 247 kAmp são 247000 volts, portanto ainda foi intensa.
> Aqui ontem caiu uma de 108 kAmp, e houve problemas nalguns sítios. Aqui em casa a luz ficou a piscar imenso tempo. Há até mais fortes, mas isso depende de como as centrais filtrem a corrente.





CptRena disse:


> Boas jonas
> 
> Esse valor representa a corrente da descarga eléctrica e, por isso é que vem representado pela unidade Ampere.
> Nesse caso serão 247300A (amperes) de corrente que passaram entre a nuvem e o solo no canal ionizado pela grande diferença de potencial (volts).
> ...



Muito obrigado aos dois.
Graças a este episódio brutal de trovoadas, estas ganharam um novo adepto. 
CptRena, acredita foi mesmo brutal,poderosas explosões,infelizmente não tive como gravar,surgiram demasiados contratempos,foi pena.Segundo apurei,os outros 2 raios mais fortes foram de -229 e -165.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2013 às 16:16)

Já tem mais de um ano o vídeo, mas partilho-o na mesma:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 01:31)

No outro dia encontrei uma tese de mestrado bastante interessante, lembrei-me de partilhar. 

Titulo: ANÁLISE DE PADRÕES TEMPORAIS E ESPACIAIS DE DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS ATMOSFÉRICAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL

Link: http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/9371/1/igotul001895_tm.pdf


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2013 às 18:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> No outro dia encontrei uma tese de mestrado bastante interessante, lembrei-me de partilhar.
> 
> Titulo: ANÁLISE DE PADRÕES TEMPORAIS E ESPACIAIS DE DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS ATMOSFÉRICAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL
> 
> Link: http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/9371/1/igotul001895_tm.pdf



Boa, não conhecia esse paper.

Já tinha metido aqui no fórum um tópico acerca da climatologia da convecção em PT continental, onde partilhei algumas ideias que eu tinha acerca do assunto, e o paper do Prof Marcelo Fragoso acaba por ir de encontro a algumas ideias que eu já tinha assim como vem a satisfazer algumas duvidas que eu também colocava na altura.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...s-fenomenos-convectivos-em-portugal-5180.html


Há um outro estudo, neste caso não do IGOT/CEG mas sim do departamento de Geofisica da FCUL, que eu já li e é muito bom...agora infelizmente não o consigo encontrar mas talvez já alguém o tenha colocado aqui no fórum.

Realço aqui um factor muito importante na analise destes estudos, o período de analise é muito curto ( na ordem dos 5-10anos) o que não é satisfatório se quisermos determinar uma climatologia efectiva da trovoada em PT continental.
Um exemplo flagrante é a fraca ocorrência no Inverno, se repararem esse estudo de poucos anos apanha logo uns 2 ou 3 Invernos sequíssimos...aposto que em condições normais pelo menos o litoral teria muito mais actividade.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 00:02)

Sim, o período de analise é manifestamente curto, não te esqueças que o IPMA pouco facilita na partilha de dados, talvez tenham sido os dados possiveis, não sei, de qualquer dos modos ficou uma tese à maneira.
Fiquei perplexo com o valor da DEA(positiva) mais intensa no dito período(2003-2009) em PC, uns estrondosos 409,5 kAmp em Fevereiro de 2003 perto das Caldas da Rainha.
Que bomba, uma DEA desta magnitude é muito pouco frequente.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2013 às 21:44)

*TROVOADAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Novos estudos de investigação*

New developments on lightning reseaarch in Portugal
http://raiden-project.ul.pt/





































*Cada vez gosto mais da meteorologia...* ​


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2013 às 00:22)

Grande iniciativa do IGOT/CEG-UL, em conjunto com o IPMA.

Pena estes projectos não serem mais...e que o estado da investigação em Portugal esteja como está.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 00:36)

stormy disse:


> Grande iniciativa do IGOT/CEG-UL, em conjunto com o IPMA.
> 
> Pena estes projectos não serem mais...e que o estado da investigação em Portugal esteja como está.



Os professores/Investigadores do IGOT/CEG  têm dado um excelente contributo, falo na área da climatologia em particular, porventura são pessoas que conheces(pessoalmente), Marcelo Fragoso, Maria João Alcoforado e Antonio Lopes.
As dezenas de estudos que realizaram nos últimos 20 anos falam por si.
O IPMA só teria a  ganhar em trabalhar em conjunto com eles, e vice-versa,claro.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2013 às 01:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os professores/Investigadores do IGOT/CEG  têm dado um excelente contributo, falo na área da climatologia em particular, porventura são pessoas que conheces(pessoalmente), Marcelo Fragoso, Maria João Alcoforado e Antonio Lopes.



Nem mais  Eu tive o prazer de tirar a licenciatura com o primeiro e o último na FLUL (1986/1990). A componente científica trabalhada foi sobretudo na vertente da Geografia Física, tanto em termos de climatologia como de geomorfologia.


IGOT


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 01:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Nem mais  Eu tive o prazer de tirar a licenciatura com o primeiro e o último na FLUL (1986/1990). A componente científica trabalhada foi sobretudo na vertente da Geografia Física, tanto em termos de climatologia como de geomorfologia.



Epa curioso
Foi graças ao Prof.Antonio Lopes e respectivos estudos que comecei a interessar-me por climatologia local, mais propriamente  o fenomeno das inversões térmicas nos vales,aprendi muito com ele.
O Prof.Marcelo Fragoso foi o meu orientador no trabalho final de conclusão de licenciatura.


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2013 às 03:19)

Conheço sim, o Marcelo Fragoso foi meu professor, estou agora no 3ºano de Geografia e conheci alguma gente interessante na área de Geografia física.

Neste ano estou a concluir algumas cadeiras que deixei de geografia humana...aquilo não corre muito bem, tem andado complicado e a acusar alguma falta de organização interna que depois se reflecte em coisas desagradáveis, mas aconselho a todos os que gostam de meteorologia/ambiente e não tenham muita pachorra para programação  e matemáticas puras a escolher geografia em vez de MOG, porque a formação é bastante boa, e o geografo acaba com uma visão do ambiente físico cientificamente apurada e integrada com a parte das relações com o meio humano.

A única coisa chata são as cadeiras de humana, eu apoiava que o curso fosse dividido em física/humana logo desde o inicio, embora cada ramo devesse ter englobado noções gerais e de PGT, porque é útil perceber as varias interacções.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2014 às 21:37)

interessantes Estatisticas e info no Wu

Wu news


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 20:50)

A descarga electríca ocorrida esta tarde, proximo da Golegã, merece o devido destaque, pois tratou-se de uma descarga com um poder descomunal, uma das mais potentes dos ultimos anos em territorio nacional.
Pena não existirem relatos sobre esta mesma descarga...deve ter sido algo incrivel e assustador.






Localização da DEA


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 21:05)

Bastante potente mesmo. E sendo positivo, deve haver na região quem tenha dado pelo assunto.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 21:21)

Se uma descarga de 100 kAmp, ao cair perto, já é grande estouro, nem consigo imaginar um de 400 kAmp, pobres habitantes de Charneca e Fojo, que cagaço que deve ter sido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

Clicar para reproduzir.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2016 às 18:48)




----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

> People who live and work along coasts and coastlines everywhere may be more likely to experience a super-charged lightning strike, according to new research from Florida Institute of Technology that shows lightning can be much more powerful over the ocean than land.



*Study confirms lightning more powerful over ocean than land*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jul 2017 às 14:10)

*Meteorologia vai renovar e aumentar sensores de trovoadas*
05 DE JULHO DE 2017 - 07:01


Renovação da rede de sensores de descargas elétricas vai demorar 3 anos e chegar, pela primeira vez, à Madeira e aos Açores.







O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) vai renovar toda a rede do sistema de deteção de descargas elétricas atmosféricas, chegando, pela primeira vez, à Madeira e aos Açores.

A renovação vai acontecer nos próximos três anos e, segundo o presidente do IPMA, não tem nada a ver com o caso de Pedrógão Grande pois já estava prevista há algum tempo. Miguel Miranda explica que atualmente Portugal Continental tem quatro sensores em Braga, Castelo Branco, Olhão e Alverca, este último desativado há algum tempo.

SUBSCREVER
Foram os três sensores portugueses em funcionamento, conjugados com os espanhóis perto da fronteira, que permitiram ao IPMA concluir, no relatório pedido pelo primeiro-ministro, com uma probabilidade de 95%, que não existiu qualquer raio a cair em Escalos Fundeiros, onde começou o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande que matou 64 pessoas.

O presidente do IPMA explica à TSF que os sensores são antigos, têm mais de 20 anos, e começam a ter avarias, pelo que é preciso renová-los com tecnologia mais moderna.

Miguel Miranda garante, no entanto, que se os sensores fossem mais modernos e mesmo que o sensor de Alverca estivesse a funcionar não teria sido possível obter resultados mais precisos que aqueles que obtiveram na análise do que se passou em Pedrógão Grande.

Miguel Miranda explica o que vai acontecer aos sensores de raios.
O responsável do IPMA salienta que a mudança mais relevante neste processo de renovação dos sensores de descargas elétricas será a colocação de sensores na Madeira e nos Açores, regiões que atualmente não têm esta tecnologia.

Miguel Miranda defende que o caso de Pedrógão Grande é um exemplo de como estes sensores e todos os radares meteorológicos do país são muito importantes, apesar de com frequência "as pessoas não perceberem para que servem".
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...e-aumentar-sensores-de-trovoadas-8613846.html


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2017 às 16:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Meteorologia vai renovar e aumentar sensores de trovoadas*
> 05 DE JULHO DE 2017 - 07:01
> 
> 
> ...



Boa notícia!


----------

